# Teufel Subwoofer - Kein Ton! Woran liegt es?



## Brokoli1 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich stelle mir zur Zeit eine 5.1 Anlage zusammen,,

ich habe jetzt einen Onkyo TX-NR414 bestellt und einen Teufel CB- 50 SW Subwoofer bei eBay. Dieser war recht günstig und sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

Und nun zum Problem: Ich habe den Subwoofer heute bekommen, den Receiver noch nicht. Ich wollte den Subwoofer testen und habe Ihn an unseren Yamaha AVR angeschlossen. Am pre-Sub Ausgang versteht sich. Der Subwoofer ist aktiv und besitzt einen Eingang.

Egal, was ich hören will, aus dem Subwoofer kommt nichts!

Liegt es daran, dass der Subwoofer aus einem Set kommt? (Teufel Cinebar 50) Aber das müsste doch eigentlich alles klappen.

In der Anleitung steht: "Schließen Sie hier den zum Cinebar 50 System zugehörigen Subwoofer CB 50 SW an. Die Übergangsfrequenz liegt fest bei 150 Hz."

Tja, wie gesagt es passiert nichts. Der Yamaha Subwoofer funktioniert an dem Yamaha Receiver ohne Probleme. Oder hat der Yamaha AVR zu wenig Power?

Über jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar!


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

schließ mal testweise einfach was einfaches per cinch an. mp3 player und gut ist.

sollte sich da beim sub nichts bewegen, dann wird er wohl kaputt sein.


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. Juli 2013)

@ the.hai

Hab ich schon gemacht, da tut sich nichts. Der Versandhandel hat aber bestätigt, das dieser einwandfrei funktioniert. Kann es sein, dass die Sicherung an dem Teil defekt ist? Hab die zwar schon ausgebaut, da war eig alles ok....die grüne Betriebsleuchte leuchtet ebenfalls...

son Mist^^


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

sofern die sicherung in ordnung ist, das ding strom hat und es trotz funtionierender quelle unbedienung nicht funktioniert, dann muss es defekt sein.


Transportschaden evtl.


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. Juli 2013)

Hmm, hab den Laden schonmal angeschrieben...wäre echt blöd...aber wenn die Sicherung defekt wäre, dann würde die Betriebslampe garnicht erst angehen oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

Funzen müßte der normalerweise und der Eingangspegel sollte für alle auch gleich sein


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. Juli 2013)

@ Dr Bakterius

"und der Eingangspegel sollte für alle auch gleich sein" Du meinst, dass ich den Subwoofer aus dem Cinebar 50 Set also als Subwoofer in der 5.1 nutzen kann? 

Ich denke, er ist defekt. Da tut sich NIX!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

Ich finde das Ding sowieso irgendwie komisch, wenn aber per " Lautstärke " auf Anschlag  oder der Schalter je nach Stellung nix bringt muss ja irgendwo der Wurm drin sein wenn ein anderer Sub dort funktioniert


----------



## HGHarti (3. Juli 2013)

Versuche mal den Schalter für an und aus nur auf an zu stellen.Der hat glaube ich auch noch eine Position für Auto.
Außerdem schaue mal am Sub hin nach und stell den Pegel auf hoch.
Desweiteren versuche mal den Pegel im Menue vom Reciver (fals vorhanden )zu erhöhen.


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. Juli 2013)

Wieso ist das Ding komisch? 

Ja, das dachte ich mir auch, naja ich hoffe morgen kommt mein neuer Onkyo TX-NR414..dann teste ich nochmal, ansonsten geht das Teil zurück und ich muss mich nach was anderem umsehen


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. Juli 2013)

@ HGHarti:

Alles schon probiert...


----------



## HGHarti (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte zb auch das Problem mit meinem Teufel Sub gehabt das er auf Auto nicht ging.
Halte mal unten an der Bass Membran die Hand ob die sich bewegt.


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. Juli 2013)

Die Membran ist an der Seite mitm Mesh davor, wie gesagt ich hab nen MP3 Player drangehauen, PC usw. ...garnichts!


----------



## HGHarti (3. Juli 2013)

ICh kann auch nur sagen was bei mir geholfen hat.Aus der Ferne kann man halt nur Tips geben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

Generell sollte das Ding auf Auto bei einem Signaleingang anspringen. Bei meinem Yamaha Sub klappt das vorzüglich


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. Juli 2013)

@ beide

Ja, ich bedanke mich auch für die Hilfe. Nur wie gesagt, klappt nicht...

@ Dr Bakterius

Richtig, aber die LED ist auf EIN. Wenn er inaktiv ist, dann sollte diese ROT leuchten (macht sie sehr kurzwenn man das gerät anschließt).


----------



## HGHarti (3. Juli 2013)

Dann viel Glück und viel Spass mit dem nächsten Sub und dem Reciver


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

Jepp dann viel Glück beim nächsten Kauf


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. Juli 2013)

Joa, schauen wa mal....


----------

